# Anyone own a ShopSabre?



## mlepisto2 (Sep 24, 2014)

We recently purchased a Shop Sabre CNC Series 4896, just wanted to see if any other fellow members have had experience with this company and their product. If so, any feedback?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mallory while I can't help with your inquiry I'm sure someone will be along and give some advice.


----------



## Patriotworks (Sep 26, 2014)

mlepisto2 said:


> We recently purchased a Shop Sabre CNC Series 4896, just wanted to see if any other fellow members have had experience with this company and their product. If so, any feedback?


I joined this forum to ask you why you asked.
I’m in the market for a CNC machine.
I’ve looked long and hard at many machines.
There are many companies that have captivated me
Shopsabre has come a long ways.
Why do you ask?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Chuck.


----------



## mlepisto2 (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you Everyone!

Chuck - I sent you a private message with my personal experience thus far.


Cheers!


----------

